# Crushed Lava (Fuji Grit)



## madlan (19 Jul 2013)

Has anyone used crushed lava for substrate before? I wonder if it would have an effect on the water chemistry?

Crushed Lava - 12 ltr Bag [CL-003] - £11.00 : British Bonsai, the UKs Top Online Bonsai Tree Shop


----------



## Alastair (19 Jul 2013)

being lava rock it should be totally inert and have no effect on water chemistry at all mate.


----------



## madlan (19 Jul 2013)

I thought so, I might give it a go for some shrimp tanks 
The only question is will it float?!


----------



## tim (19 Jul 2013)

This looks good, may be a little sharp but ill be considering this stuff to bulk out substrate when I get round to starting my next project.


----------



## pepedopolous (19 Jul 2013)

I used similar stuff to build up my substrate. It did require a lot of washing to get rid of the fines and it is quite sharp so make sure it is capped properly with soil, sand or gravel.


----------



## madlan (19 Jul 2013)

I was going to use this neat in a shrimp tank (low tech, moss mainly) - Do you mean sharp as in fish damaging themselves on it?


----------



## pepedopolous (19 Jul 2013)

Yeah quite possibly. Mine isn't the same brand as yours, it's red-brown and is 8-16mm in size. The skin on my hands was quite worn after washing it our for so long and moving it around with my hands.

Surely you could get a few litres of sand to cover it?

P


----------



## Alastair (20 Jul 2013)

pepedopolous said:


> Yeah quite possibly. Mine isn't the same brand as yours, it's red-brown and is 8-16mm in size. The skin on my hands was quite worn after washing it our for so long and moving it around with my hands.
> 
> Surely you could get a few litres of sand to cover it?
> 
> P



If its just for shrimp there's no need to add sand. Should be fine mate as is. Afterall its only crushed up versions of the whopping pieces of the ada lava rock stuff they use in their tanks for example 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Henry (20 Jul 2013)

Plus, putting sand over it would just result in a mess; the sand would settle below the gravel.


----------



## pepedopolous (20 Jul 2013)

Hi,

I use some mosquito net to separate the lava rock and sand so it can't mix. Whether the sharpness really matters I don't know ( I also use lava rock for hardscape).

I couldn't see from the description of the Fuji grit how big each piece is. However, with the stuff I use being so big, I think it would look pretty unusual if it wasn't capped.

P


----------



## tim (21 Jul 2013)

I'd only be concerned using it with corries personally other than than that it looks good.


----------

